# mixing different types of shrimp



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

From searching - I see that potential issues with mixing different types of shrimp are:
1) fighting with other species
2) hybridization

I was thinking of mixing RCS with Amano and glass shrimp. Does anyone know of any issues with this mix? I thought I saw a chart a few weeks back in my lurking, but can't find it now.

Thanks!


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

If you go here and scroll down to the bottom of the page, you'll see the chart. It also says that Amano shrimp can be kept with any of the ones on the chart.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

I think I came across a post a while ago saying that glass/ghost shrimp will eat RCS sometimes.


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

tyvm Deni for the reply - and for the chart.

That resolves issues with RCS and Amano interactions - I didnt see glass shrimp on the list? Am I just missing it? Or do I still need to worry about them mixing? I think they are a different species completely and I should be ok?

Thanks!


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

Palaemonetes kadiakensis is the scientific name for the glass shrimp, so I don't think hybridization is an issue - does anyone know if they will fight? I have some now that are peaceful with each other...


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

Ive had Glass Shrimp and Amano Shrimp living side by side in my tank for a while now. The Amano tend to hang around my drift wood and the Glass shrimp roam everywhere else but they don't seem to show any aggressive behavior when one encrouches on the others "spot"


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

don't know about aggressive behavior but hybridization shouldn't be an issue. Be careful with the glass shrimp, since they are sold as feeders they are likely in poor health and may carry some parasites or other nasties


----------



## greenisgood (Dec 19, 2004)

While I haven't personally done it, I've seen these guys mixed in tanks of club members, and they do fine so long as the tank isn't ovestocked or stocked with predators. These are mild mannered guys.


----------



## go9ma123 (Dec 22, 2007)

You can mix CRS and amano shrimp. I wouldn't put grass shrimp with amano or CRS. Sometimes grass shrimp to scare amano or CRS with their claws.


----------



## mommyeireanne (Oct 24, 2007)

My American Glass (ghost) Shrimp picked live daphnia out of the water and ate them like bon-bons. they definetly will eat and baby shrimp small enough. I've heard that they eat very small fish fry, and I believe it after seeing them hunt. I still like them, but be careful if you are breeding.


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

I would be careful to not place ghostshrimp with CRS or CS. CRS can be costly and ghostshrimp can be purchased cheap and are known to be aggressive when it comes to feeding. Then there is the chance of introducing problems to your tanks due to ghostshrimp being kept (mostly) in feeder tanks where known problems are due to overstocking.


----------

